
Why I Left My Big Fancy Tech Job and Wrote a Book - arkades
https://medium.com/s/the-big-disruption/why-i-left-my-big-fancy-tech-job-and-wrote-a-book-b64c40484774
======
yosefzeev
The thing this article highlights is that in order to HAVE a voice that also
allows one to write a book with perceived value is that it better conform to a
"sex club" mentality or else you better write under a pseudonym. And really,
this is all just a coded way of expressing a dimension of the same problem--
unless you are directly supporting the "Whore of Babylon" your voice and ideas
don't matter.

------
schizoidboy
I'm surprised this didn't get more upvotes. Sure, there's some blatant and
repetitive self-promotion, but it could start some great threads of
discussion. I guess HN has gotten so big that some important articles are
falling through the cracks.

